# Second snow of the year - 6500' in Colorado



## bunkers (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is my front yard Sunday evening:

About 1-1.5' drifts in the side yard.










THe snow compressed, as we had 10-12" ... but here only 4-6" of slush.










And here is was a couple months earlier:










Got to try out my toy -- $140 off craigslist !! I did pretty good, but did clog on the
worst slush at the EOD.










Time to put the plow on the tractor ...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Lucky !


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That looks to cold for me!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

is that a upper end middle class urban sprawl suburb subdevelopment on the top of a hill i see?


----------



## bunkers (Feb 1, 2007)

It's a hilly area with small foothills/mountains.

Yeah, its urban sprawl. It would be considered upper middle class,
I suppose. Mostly white collar.

In the Colorado plains, there really are no trees -- to it looks rather plain.

But we actually had 70's today ... I'll take it over anywhere with humidity.


----------

